# Voting thread: your 'definitive' Susanna



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Candidates from http://www.talkclassical.com/11926-candidates-best-susanna.html . Links to video clips are also there if you would like to refer to their performances.
Think this is gonna be an easy win but we shall see. Not a lot of candidates to choose from (if you don't like your choices, you have only yourself to blame for not providing a candidate in the appropriate thread!  )

I'll leave it to run for three days. Any suggestions for the next role we should vote on?


----------

